# ok what is it



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

and can I eat it? if so, how and how much?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The leaf looks real familiar but I can't put a name on it. How about a picture of the whole plant growing?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks like curly dock, IMO;
http://www.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/rumcr.htm
This says they are edible, but no preparation info;
http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Clippings.folder/EdiblesInThePark.html


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Yes, it's dock. I've never eaten it, but if you rub it on nettle stings they go right away.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

thank you
I thought it was dock but I 2nd and 3rd guessed myself.
I have read conflicting things about it. does anyone here eat it and if so how often can it be safely eaten?


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Eat it as a cooked green like spinach. Boil in one change of water - It's kind of tart but works well with lemon juice or vinegar over the top. It's a little slimey, like cooked okra, but not bad. It may have a diuretic effect on some people but throw out the first water ( It will be bright green) and you shouldn't experience any problem. I've eaten a ton of it over the years.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Badger: Is there a difference in the edibility of the Curly Dock and the Yellow Dock? Lots of the yellow here.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't think so but yellow dock seems to be more highly valued for the root, as a blood and liver purifier.


----------

